# Negative rake carbides



## ripjack13 (Sep 4, 2018)

http://www.woodturningz.com/EWT_2600NR_Ci2-R2_Radius_Neg_Rake

Has anyone used these before? Are they "special"? Worth the money?
Pros n cons?
How do you sharpen em?


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Sep 4, 2018)

I watched a video on them somewhere. They were made for acrylics. Supposed to keep from chipping out as bad. I thought about getting a couple and trying them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Sep 4, 2018)

That seems like too much for a small benefit to me. You could get 3 regular ones for that price and just change them out frequently. IMO.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Sprung (Sep 4, 2018)

Aside from the cost (replacement cutters can be found way cheaper than what EWT wants for them), the fact that one can't sharpen these when it gets dull will probably prevent me from trying them. I like being able to sharpen my carbide cutters with a set of diamond cards and some water and getting a number of sharpenings out of a single replacement cutter. I have a couple cutters that have probably been sharpened 10+ times...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Sep 4, 2018)

https://azcarbide.com/about-us/

Marc, try this site out if you need carbides. Ron is a great guy with good prices and a quality product.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 5, 2018)

I have plenty of carbide tips. I bought a bulk from a local guy.
I just wanted to know if these were worth anything. I guess not. Seeing as how difficult it would be to sharpen em.....
Interesting concept though...


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 5, 2018)

Sprung said:


> I have a couple cutters that have probably been sharpened 10+ times...



I'm still on my first cutter. I can't remember how many times I've sharpened it. Still good as snew...


----------



## Patrude (Sep 5, 2018)

I keep a good edge with my diamond card. That negative take seems a bit pricey

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 5, 2018)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> I watched a video on them somewhere. They were made for acrylics. Supposed to keep from chipping out as bad. I thought about getting a couple and trying them.



If you do get one, lemme know how it works out....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TimR (Sep 5, 2018)

Another thought, use your flat profile carbide at an angle lightly angled (handle up) and achieve similar result. Or, machine the face of your tool to create a negative rake. I’d be tempted to custom grind a scraper if I had need for negative rake tool.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karl_TN (Sep 5, 2018)

Wonder what EWT meant by their note at the bottom:

Note: May be used for turning wood, but not specifically designed for this purpose.​Does this mean these NRS bits are no better than their regular carbide bits when cutting wood?


----------



## Graybeard (Sep 6, 2018)

Some folks that have used them have commented on them over on IAP if anyone is interested.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Karl_TN (Sep 6, 2018)

IAP link: http://www.penturners.org/forum/f30...ood-tools-carbide-negative-raker-tips-156276/

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Mills (Sep 6, 2018)

I suppose my question would be like Karl's. If not made for wood then ...?
From the IAP link "Also they said "it would only fit the E.W.T's series." Because of some pocket that's in the shaft."
Sounds like they may be available elsewhere for a lot less. When I bought my flat cutters (German made) they were 10 for $19 or made with a specific "pocket' 10 for $29.
I believe the cupped cutters were made for turning aluminum.


----------



## dennisp42 (Sep 10, 2018)

Tony said:


> https://azcarbide.com/about-us/
> 
> Marc, try this site out if you need carbides. Ron is a great guy with good prices and a quality product.



I've dealt with him in the past and recommend him. The order was received fast and he was helpful with info on making a cutter. He sent me plans and information on how to make them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bamafatboy (Sep 11, 2018)

I use a round cup carbide cutter that friend loaned me because he bought it and never learned how to use it. The shaft that the cupped cutter is mounted on is made so that it stays at a angle all the time. If used at this angle it will cut ribbons off like butter. I did have to do a lot of practice to get the hang of it, but it cuts real smooth. And it will hog out green wood in no time flat. I turned some lidded boxes out of 100 year old Osage Orange and it was no challenge at all. He bought this tool from woodcraft.


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 11, 2018)

I get the same effect raising the tool rest a bit and raising the handle. Cost is about the same as the regular ewt cutters at rockler and such.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

